

Estimote (YC S13) Creator Talks About Building An "OS For The Physical World" - ljdk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/16/estimote-creator-talks-about-building-an-os-for-the-physical-world

======
trendspotter
I have posted this Techcrunch link already. Just with the slash at the end :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053424)

